

Is Seattle Silicon Valley’s Next Favorite Stop? - davidiach
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/25/is-seattle-silicon-valleys-next-favorite-stop/?ncid=rss#.z62ovk:2HEu

======
MichaelCrawford
Find a Computer Job in Seattle: [http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/washingt...](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/washington/king/seattle/)

